

Users with highest karma avg - subbu

There is no easy way to find this. I just collected this from the leaders list.<p>22.29 edw519
19.00 grellas
17.55 pg
12.15 wheels
11.23 patio11
10.45 mixmax<p>Its difficult to find out double digit karma avg for users who are not part of the leaders list. Who else has high avg?
======
MurkyPast
People with high average karma aren't the kind of people who will reply to
this :) That's not how you get high average karma.

